# cabinet parts pro software



## sawdust57 (Mar 7, 2013)

wondering if anyone here is using cabinet parts pro with a laguna cnc? tks


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Melvin. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Have you downloaded the trial version and talked to Ryan about this


----------



## sawdust57 (Mar 7, 2013)

fixtureman said:


> Have you downloaded the trial version and talked to Ryan about this


Ryan emailed me yesterday and said he should be able to come up with a post that'll work with my Laguna Swift router. the sheets can be taken from CPP into Vcarve Pro and set up that way with a CPP template file, but I was just wondering if anyone using CPP with a Laguna Swift had another way (quicker) way of doing things. big money software is not in the cards for me right now. I am brand new to the world of CNC routers. drawing software is not one of my better subjects. tks


----------



## sawdust57 (Mar 7, 2013)

I think it's time to just get Mozaik and get on with it. CPP won't hold it's settings. every time I try to use it the settings have went back to demo default. also I am doing something wrong when taking the files into Vcarve Pro and setting up the toolpaths and I can't figure it out. also for some reason CPP is not writing to one file either, although the box is checked to write to one file. i'am sure it is a great program, but evidently mine downloaded with bugs. any advice??


----------



## sawdust57 (Mar 7, 2013)

a friend stopped by this afternoon and worked with me on the issues I was having. all is well now. he's sharp as a tack working with Vcarve Pro and Cabinet Parts Pro. tks


----------

